# The 1970's....



## rebel

can anyone relate to , how it seemed the 70's strains were my best days.
i cant seem to get the same high now as then.
Of course some of us arent spring chickens anymore and have families, grandkids, etc.. more worrys and stress than when we were younger.

 Or is it the strains , as it takes a lot longer to harvest and no one grows 70's strains anymore.

whats everyones smoke report to yesterdays vs. todays, better-worse ?


----------



## OGKushman

Opposite for most...?

I smoked crap when i was younger. I couldnt get high off that mex crap then, it wont even buzz me today. 

Back that long ago, avg THC #s were 6-10%. Now a days average is 9-14% up to 25%.


My oil and LSxOG18 is my sole meds for last 6 months and im faded 24/7! 

U got me stumped?! lol


:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I just grew out a Columbian Gold and it is like the old stuff I guess. Smells very familure. 
For the most part in the 70s i smoked joints. Today I have a couple hits.
I think it was hormonal. It was just a good time. OG is right that Mexican crap was...well, crap.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I'm with OG.

IMO, there is no doubt that strains today are stronger than what we had in the 70s.  I started smoking mj in 1967.  Back then, pretty much all there was was Mexican brick weed--stems, seeds, leaves--no sensimillian back then.  It was pretty much that way through most of the 70s.  I started to get some good stuff available to me in the late 70s.  I started growing my own in the early 80s.  And I have been growing off and on since then.  I did have years at a time I could not grow (kids, roommates, no adequate space, etc).   I moved to the mountain in 1998 and have had a garden going all the time since about 99.


----------



## StoneyBud

I quit buying weed way before the 70's and was growing my own. The stuff I did try of others weed was over-dry, full of seeds and logs and tasted like dust and dirt.

We used to crack jokes about street weed in the 70s. We said that with only an ounce, you could build a fire with the wood   and plant an acre with the seeds :hubba:  while you smoked the four joints you could roll with it.  

I think today's weed is a thousand times better. :bong:


----------



## OGKushman

:rofl: stoney hahahaaaa light a fire plant a field i love that.


you forgot fund a terrorist, contribute to smog, and choking plastic bag hazard

:fly:


----------



## Alistair

I've noticed the same thing as you, rebel.  I think it has to do with the fact that we were young and inexperienced.   For the first couple of years I used to get tore up smoking Columbian Red Bud, for example.  I think it was a great strain, but at the same time, the brain was young and inexperienced, so perhaps, it seemed better to us.  Plus, when I was a kid I wasn't able to smoke as frequently as I do now; hence, the tolerance was down.  I remember getting ripped off of Mexican Gold too.  The same stuff today wouldn't have the same effect, perhaps.


----------



## OGKushman

anyone remember my hawaii thread?

their bud was good when i went there as a kid. got some good buzzes in lahaina.


went back last summer and can honestly say that hawaiian weed (for sale to locals) is the same mexican schwagg i smoked when i was 16, but with a name like kona gold on it. Thank god i crotched a weeks worth b4 the flight...lol


point being, they are landlocked and limited to only a few strains and probably keep the best for them to smoke...your never gonna get the best meds if you are buying it from someone else...


----------



## StoneyBud

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> 70's remind me of cleaning that mexican brick weed with an ace of spades and an open record album---imo quality has come a long way since those days---:rofl:


 
Ha! Yeah, and a stampede of seeds rolling down the album into the fold.

Oh yeah, the old daze!

Now the youngsters ask; "What's a record album?"


----------



## tcbud

Or use your favorite shoe box top to clean it, then there was cleaning the seeds and stems again, remember saving them for just such a purpose folks?

Sensimia came along where I live and I never bought another nickel bag of columbian (seeds included).  I can remember though, getting some beautiful looking weed and it just not smoking as well as it looked.  I know now it was just not left to ripen long enough.

Seems to me this weed we smoke now is head and shoulders better than anything I got back in the seventies.  Rolling around on the floor laughing was new then too, maybe that is what made it seem better to you Rebel?


----------



## Rosebud

We did save them for the second or third cleaning when you were hard up.
I had a old silver tray just for the cleaning, wonder where that went. I still have my roachclip the telescoping one that looks like a pen. Have an old nasty pipe from then too.
I had forgotten about the cleaning tc, thanks. LOL


----------



## Killuminati420

i always considered myself lucky if i ever ever ever found even just 1 seed, i had only heard stories in movies about mexican bud and i thought that it was just sometype of myth about some weed just not being that great.(until i went to california, that was the first bud i seen down there =/..)
all the bud i used to buy seemed stinkier back then too, like you could smell it 10' away through someones pocket...i think its just cuz im older and have been around it much since.


----------



## niteshft

I remember taking shotgun hits one after the other and getting a nice buz of the better stuff. Some of the garbage back then had to be smoked that way to get anything at all. I can't do that with the stuf I'm growing now, a couple hits is all I need.


----------



## OGKushman

shotgun...as in from one mouth to another??? LoL

or you mean cambo? Man its been a while since i gravity bong'd a pool or 5gal


----------



## niteshft

Yeah, OGK, mouth to mouth.....long, long time ago. Didn't actually touch mouth to mouth though, but an inch or so away. It allowed the smoke to cool a bit during the transfer and enabled a greater hit to be taken. I remember one time, I lost my vision as everything I looked at was fuzzy and colorfull. It must have been some Sativa that had THCV.


----------



## Rosebud

aw yes the good ole days of shotgun.


----------



## niteshft

Rosebud said:
			
		

> aw yes the good ole days of shotgun.


 
Thanks Rb, your post had me sit back in my chair:fly: :fly: :fly: :fly:  remembering many days in the park with my friends.


----------



## Rosebud

It was the good ole days but we didn't know it.


----------



## Thailord

I personally believe it is not so much the quality has changed.  I began working in grows in 1973, they always had good bud, and there was always that n9ice gold or red Columbian that came around now & then, and some decent Thai as well.  I read some tests and Columbian came in at like 12% and the Thai was in the low 20's.  I was busted in 86 for a grow/breeding op, went in in ealry 87.  When I got out in 1998 the thing I noticed was there was more high quality bud around than before I went in.  Alot of what we did back in those days was outdoors, and we used rather primitive equipment compared to what is available today.  We alos must remember there was no internet, so much of what we knew and learned came from books and other growers.  The internet has created a whole new generation of good growers practically overnight.  More growers, more higher quality product out there to meet demands.  Their is still plenty of good ole brick and Canadian mids around, just why bother if you can get, or grow, higher quality stuff.  Personally, if I was out, and nobody I knew that grows had any, it would time for a tolerance break b/c I just can't smoke that stuff anymore.


----------



## hero4u2b

I remember good weed back in the day.. I remember acupulco gold 500 a lb .. panama red.. columbian red bud. 300 lb. Michaochan..  Much of it was good weed and some of this seeded weed was very good ,potent weed, I know sinsimilla is a potent MJ but I have smoked seeded weed that I swear is as good and possibly better.. I can still remember the earthy sweet smell of some of the weed in the early 70s.. some of the thai stick and hash oil.. black hash  blond lebonise hash 4 bucks a gram  60 an oz.. Yep  them were the days, I had a friend who used to go to Louisianna and buy 1200 LBs at a time and come back to fl and his pounds or lets just say his weed, and it was as close to some of the best weed I have ever smoked and it was seeded.. sticky and stinky and pure mexican bud.  yeah it was nice to buy an oz for 20 bucks and the bag only folded over once and it was taped.. Hero


----------



## usandthem

My wife and I were just talking last night about seed burns on our clothes back in the day. I haven't ruined a shirt since I started growing my own.


----------



## dman1234

never ruined a shirt from seeds, never really bought weed with seeds where im from its not very common, but back in the day i didnt own a t shirt that didnt have hashholes we use to call them


----------



## StoneyBud

dman1234 said:
			
		

> never ruined a shirt from seeds, never really bought weed with seeds where im from its not very common, but back in the day i didnt own a t shirt that didnt have hashholes we use to call them


 
I remember reading the "Drug user check list" that was posted at a job I worked once:

1. Eyes red and partially closed

2. Small burn holes in chest area of clothing


Yep, that was half the shirts I owned and my eyes stayed red and half closed. I guess no one read that crap or they woulda had me!


----------



## jungle

I started smoking regularly  before i turned 18....smoked the same mexican...12 to 15 dollar an oz.....seeds and stems and all.....It got me plenty high....smoked swag all my life except for the times when I quit. I might of smoked some of the really good stuff maybe 5 times in my life...the longest I quit in my life was from the time i was 24 till about maybe 44, then off and on a little over the past 8 years.

but scince I started to grow my own, about 6 years now I haven't had to buy any.....theres a big difference in the taste and smell, now with the new stuff and it's a lot harder to put it down because the quality is much better...out of the last 65 plants I've grown i found only one whiteish imature seed.....thats pretty darn good....oh yeah i've popped a few seeds in my bowl back then too...The old stuff always made me feel like I was tripping a bit.....I never had good social weed like I can get today....I sort of wish I had a wider choice back then, i'd probly of choosen a different strain.....somrthing i could function on....


----------



## Hash Hound

I was heavy into the scene in the 70's and smoked a lot (or should I say way to much) of commercial mexican brick weed.  Some was good, but none was great.  I smoked it like people smoked cigarettes.
Occasionally some Columbo Gold, Jamican, Hawaiian or Thai would come around and be exceptionally good.

I had to quit smoking in the early 80's for work. For 18 years I jonesed for a joint.  I would love to roll joints for friends when I visited them.  Lost that job in 2000 and the first thing I did was buy a 1/4 oz.  I was surprised first by the price and second by the potency. All though I hadn't smoked for a long time, two hits was all I needed, and most times that is still all I need now.

I just finished my first official store bought seed grow of Nirvana Northern Light and it is great.  Everyone I turn on to it is taken back by how good it is.

I do think todays stuff is stronger.  But most is a mix or hybrid of 2 or more strains.  Maybe that has something to do with the potency.

Side note to this; I visited an old friend to catch up with and turn him on to a bud of my NL. He pulled out an old box from back in the day that had all his old bong, pipes etc. AND he had bags of seeds I had given him about 35 years ago.

A huge zip loc bag almost full with old school Mexican  Oaxacan seeds. And a few other small envelopes with maybe 100 seeds in each marked; Colombian gold, Kono gold, and Hawaiian. I remember each of them being excellent smoke.  I took some of each to see if I can get a few to germ.

I have been trying different methods to get them to sprout.  So far no luck.
With the few I have left, I will try to do direct into some dirt and see what happens.  Then I will be able to judge once and for all the puzzling dilemma of how good old strains were.

One more side note to this;  I had only smoked weed one time before I joined the army and it did nothing but give me a headache.  Then I joined the army and was sent to Germany where hash was the drug of choice.  Seems like everyone but me was smoking it.  Then one day I decided to try it and I loved it.  I was totally ripped on the stuff for the 2 1/2 yrs I was there.  I ended up shipping some home.  When I got home and turned my buddies on to it they were devastated.  We were smoking pipe fulls of the stuff, not like they were used to smoking hash in little tiny pipes.  They soon named me the Hash Hound, which is why I use the name today.  As good as all this high tech weed is, it still doesn't compare to the good Afghan black, Nepalese, Moroccan or Lebanese red I had back then.  The quest for hash goes on.

If I ever do get some to germinate I will definitely start a journal.


----------



## ArtVandolay




----------



## leafminer

Not possible to compare. Since at that time it was always hash. Lebanese Red, Paki Black, Moroccan Gold, and once in a while the legendary Nepalese Temple Balls, man there has never been anything stronger than that opiated black hash...


----------



## bho_expertz

Nepalese Temple Ball is the stuff ... Bought 20 gr two years ago and loved it ... A king size of powerplant and nepalese is something very worthy and a little strong  IMO.

I still have tshirts with hashholes


----------



## 3 fingerlid

I started smoking in '67 when pot was $10 an ounce. Once in a while I would get lucky and score some 'laughing pot' which was great. I kinda miss the old days of passing a joint around with friends and still be able to maintain. Nowadays, after all these years I still sometimes dont pace myself and end up passing out in front of the tv.  I used to get busted by my mom when she'd see my t shirts with small burn holes. Who doesnt remember the joints popping in your face when an occasional seed would explode?


----------



## Rosebud

I too remember the ten dollar lid. My mom was so sweet, she would embroider daisy's on my shirts and the burn hole was the center of the flower. She thought the burn was from smoking ciggs. It was the day of flower power. lol


----------



## faderharley

Man don't know where you guys lived from back in the 70's, but in the midwest an oz cost ya $20 bucks. Allot of seeds and stems back then.... and the quality pales in comparison to what we can grow/consume today imo


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

My first joint was rolled in wheatstraw papers, I grew up in the eastbay,in Cali, Friday nights we'd drive south to dacodo ? place south of Hayward and buy 5 dollar matchboxs, as much weed as could be pressed in the little box for wooden matches, I got busted for indoor cultivation in march of 66, there's something about germinating a seed that just does it for me, I don't know, I went for a extended stay on the Rio balsas (border between Michucan and guerro states) in mexico in 68,  the're home grown was so sweet, I ended up at a place called bahia petalco, I think it meant bay of pelicans, I was about 50 miles north of alcopulco, but no roads down the coast, when we ran out of road we set up camp on the beach and stayed a month before leaving there,  I went into barns, where the mj was baled like hay!!! 60 kilo bales for 220 dollars,  The best smoke I bought was in a place called Playa Azul, This guy actually grew some sensimian, not 100% seedless but close, but he would pull the males prior to pollinization, That was the best fishin trip of my life, by the way, when i got in trouble and went to DUI classes, they devoted a night to MJ, washington state claims that the highest THC level ever found from testing was from a indica strain in Whatcom county, local legend has it that the strain was developed on Vancouver Island, but came from afganistan, it was the stinkyest!!  Anyway I don't think seed production hurts the smokability and high, just a hassle


----------



## Hick

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Anyway I don't think seed production hurts the smokability and high, just a hassle





> Growers of seeded marijuana for smoking or hashish production collect  vast quantities of seeds that fall from the flowers during harvesting,  drying, and processing. A mature pistillate plant can produce tens of  thousands of seeds if freely pollinated. Sinsemilla marijuana is grown  by removing all the staminate plants from a patch, eliminating every  pollen source, and allowing the pistillate plants to produce massive  clusters of unfertilized flowers.
> Various theories have arisen to explain the unusually potent  psychoactive properties of *unfertilized* Cannabis. In general these  theories have as their central theme the extraordinarily long,  frustrated struggle of the pistillate plant to reproduce, and many  theories are both twisted and romantic. What actually happens when a  pistillate plant remains unfertilized for its entire life and how this  ultimately affects the cannabinoid (class of molecules found only in  Cannabis) and terpene (a class of aromatic organic compounds) levels  remains a mystery.* It is assumed, how ever, that seeding cuts the life  of the plant short and THC (tetrahydrocannabinol the major psychoactive  compound in Cannabis) does not have enough time to accumulate. Hormonal  changes associated with seeding definitely affect all metabolic  processes within the plant including cannabinoid biosynthesis.* The exact  nature of these changes is unknown but probably involves imbalance in  the enzymatic systems controlling cannabinoid production. *Upon  fertilization the plant&#8217;s energies are channeled into seed production  instead of increased resin production.* Sinsemilla plants continue to  produce new floral clusters until late fail, while seeded plants cease  floral production. It is also suspected that* capitate-stalked trichome  production might cease when the calyx is fertilized.* If this is the  case, then sinsemilla may be higher in THC because of uninterrupted  floral growth, trichome formation and cannabinoid production. What is  important with respect to propagation is that once again the farmer has  interfered with the life cycle and no naturally fertilized seeds have  been produced.


from mj botany.... it doesn't question "if" sensi' is more potent, but does try to explain "why" it is..


----------



## ArtVandolay

Don't forget all the shirts with burn holes from exploding seeds :hubba:


----------



## faderharley

early 1970's my 1st bud was $20/oz of regular mex. bud, then in the late 70's I had the pleasure of smoking some colombian gold, it was kick butt all the way.... but after recently growing Landrace Colombian Gold, it is not what I had smoked in the late 70's, however this Gold is even better than what I smoked in the 70's.... reflecting back to the time I smoked the CG, it may have been called that but was a different strain, I'm thinking skunk#1, cuz the description of Skunk it's cross w/CG, Afgani and Mex. Acapulco gold... so I have placed an order for 5 feminized seeds.... perhaps I can match it up to that smoke I had in the late 70's... i have never smoked Skunk#1 yet.... so we will see

Also someone mentioned smoking Europian Hash in this thread, imo it is the supreme high... the stuff we would get over there actually came from Turkey and was always laced w/opium, you could actually see the white streaks running thru the hash.... it cost $20/piece, about 2-3 grams I think... a piece would last me a week if I kept it to myself, 2 days if I shared w/my buddies... of course I shared all the time...

:holysheep:  story time

Back in the early 70's while in the Army I was stationed in Germany. I won a fist full of dollars and a few iou's one night playing poker... when I went to collect on one iou, the guy had just received/opened up a care package from his buddies from the states, the package included 2 oz of mexican bud.... I got one of the oz as payment on the iou... I also just got my hands on 2 nice size pieces of hash... being well stocked for the moment, Charlie company was put on alert status that very day.. so we went right to our alert location into the field in France, I was in the Signal Corps, so we were way out there in the boonies.... normally we are given a few days notice before we performed field operations, but when it is an alert status you just go, no time to get well stocked....anyway w/dope in hand.... I and about 200 other guys are setting up our rigs and the word was no one had any dope to smoke, no one except me that is, which I kept to myself..... needless to say I did shared w/my closest friends, but it had got to the point I could not even go take a dump, eat, sleep w/o a dozen guys following me and watching every move I made.... we spent 3 weeks out there in the woods in France and every 6-7 days they would allow us to rotate from the field to a nearby British Air base to shower, grab some cigs, beer/booze, snacks and such.... of course I got to drink all the free beer I could pour down thanks to my closet friends.... lesson to be learned, always be prepared..... 

hell I don't even ride my fatboy w/o a few doobs on hand, never know who you are going to run into.... :hubba:


----------



## leafminer

The bud I grow these days is far stronger than what I smoked in my youth, but I can't get so blasted any more. I think, frankly, it's the poor old brain can't get so high these days.


----------



## faderharley

leafminer said:
			
		

> The bud I grow these days is far stronger than what I smoked in my youth, but I can't get so blasted any more. I think, frankly, it's the poor old brain can't get so high these days.


 
I believe there is some truth about what your saying, but the bud is far more potent today then it was yesterday, and it still kicks my butt. I do an average of 2-3 doobs per day, but I'll take a break from the routine, don't smoke for a day or so, 

then I'll blaze up, BAM!!! :holysheep: ...... stoned again


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Hick said:
			
		

> from mj botany.... it doesn't question "if" sensi' is more potent, but does try to explain "why" it is..


  I don't question that its more potent by scientific standards, but the mazzar I grow, if you compare smoking the seeded to the sensi, it's real hard to feel a difference in the effects, That goes for the BLZ i just grew also, the stuff I seeded gets me just as baked, as the girls with no seeds, I can't really tell a difference in the taste or the high, I'll test this out tonight, I've got some brains coming over 35 years younger than my burnt out noggin, i'll roll a few joints out of a seeded plant, they will definetly let me know if the quality's slipping, dang kids.


----------



## Mutt

I dunno...always smoked great bud. Only got seeded stuff when I was broke, but was always plenty of good old hippie guerrilla growers about that produced some skunky funky. 
So no real comparison. It's all gooood. 
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude

I do know that you get no where near the same amount of hash from seeded pot(after the seeds have been removed) as you do from Sensi pot.


----------



## faderharley

I've read that a female plant from a regular seed is more potent, than a feminized plant. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

faderharley said:
			
		

> I've read that a female plant from a regular seed is more potent, than a feminized plant. Is there any truth to that?


  I have no idea, the only time I ever bought "feminized seed", it was white widow, I put them in with 35 purple urkle female clones, and 85% of them couldn't turn male fast enough, I think the presense of the Clones messed up WW grow, I really felt the majority went male because of the URKLE, The 3 that were female were very potent.


----------



## ozzydiodude

I think the maker of those seeds messed up Skag. The clones being present would not have had any way of influencing the seedlings sex. One plant does not have any thing to do with another plants sex. IMO femmed seeds are just a new age gimic to get ppl to pay higher dollars for seeds. Yes they have a higher female rate but you still see males and even worse the dreaded Hermie in the "femmed" seed gene pool.


----------



## Hick

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I think the maker of those seeds messed up Skag. The clones being present would not have had any way of influencing the seedlings sex. One plant does not have any thing to do with another plants sex. IMO femmed seeds are just a new age gimic to get ppl to pay higher dollars for seeds. Yes they have a higher female rate but you still see males and even worse the dreaded Hermie in the "femmed" seed gene pool.



:aok:!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I think the maker of those seeds messed up Skag. The clones being present would not have had any way of influencing the seedlings sex. One plant does not have any thing to do with another plants sex. IMO femmed seeds are just a new age gimic to get ppl to pay higher dollars for seeds. Yes they have a higher female rate but you still see males and even worse the dreaded Hermie in the "femmed" seed gene pool.


  well thats my expeirience with feminized seeds, them 10 white widow seeds were a hundred bucks, with the 5 free Mazzars i felt OK in long run, I'm still running them plants with total satisfaction!!  my bedtime doobie is the Mazzar, nice sleepy high. Anyway, bottom line for this guy, I don't put any plants grown from seed in with my clones till they show me some sex, right or wrong, speaking of seeds, I got some great seeds back from the one BLZ I pollinized, I thought my pollen may have gone in the wind, but just the one plant has seeds, I'm really excited about the BLZ, it's cureing up so nice. The C99 is just now getting into the mid to low 60s on the hygrometer, it's the sweetest smoke I ever Puffed!!!


----------

